# Descent through the clouds



## SENC (Feb 14, 2015)

One of the coolest videos I've seen...
http://www.chonday.com/Videos/pilotnewzdalnd1

Reactions: Like 3 | Way Cool 3


----------



## Tclem (Feb 14, 2015)

Having been an avionics tech in the USAFR I have had the privilege of some sights similar to this from the flight deck. Never of this caliber but I have saw some beautiful sights.


----------



## Bigdrowdy1 (Feb 14, 2015)

Kool vid. I think I have short legs by design to kept my butt close to the ground. Just got back from El Paso yesterday and that plane was the loudest jerkiness nerve-rackeness butt tightness ride I have ever. After we land the continuing flight was moved to another plane. I assume for plane issues. I agree that is some really kool views and there is only one way to see it in person buttt like the fly hitting the windshield of your car you have to be flying to see one last thing that passes your eyes and it would be your butt!

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Mike1950 (Feb 14, 2015)

My FIL was an airline pilot. Started flying in the late 30's. He would pack gas cans at Missoula , Mt airfield and when he had packed enough cans a pilot would take him up for a lesson. Landed the first continental commercial plane for Air Mike on Truk island. Brought Costeau and his crew there. The stories he used to tell were amazing. He learned to fly in the good ol days.

Reactions: Great Post 1 | Way Cool 1


----------



## Nature Man (Feb 14, 2015)

Great video! I've been to New Zealand, and it is tops on my list of beautiful spots on this earth! Chuck

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Kevin (Feb 14, 2015)

Tclem said:


> Having been an avionics tech in the USAFR I have had the privilege of some sights similar to this from the flight deck. Never of this caliber but I have saw some beautiful sights.




Me too Tony. Avionicsman USCG. You guys had planes big enough to call them flight decks. We had a jump seat lol. I spent quite a bit of time in it too - every chancce I got because my position was between the two turbo fans in the back we called it the dungeon. I got to see a lot of cool stuff though probably the coolest thing was flying over the grand canyon and the many times we'd be doing a low SAR in the Caribbean and all the sudden we'd fly over nothing more than a small rock out in the middle of the ocean with the remains of a fort on it - often not even on our maps at the time.


----------



## jmurray (Feb 14, 2015)

I flew coach to Puerto Rico once, scared the sh!t outta me, never again

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Tclem (Feb 14, 2015)

Kevin said:


> Me too Tony. Avionicsman USCG. You guys had planes big enough to call them flight decks. We had a jump seat lol. I spent quite a bit of time in it too - every chancce I got because my position was between the two turbo fans in the back we called it the dungeon. I got to see a lot of cool stuff though probably the coolest thing was flying over the grand canyon and the many times we'd be doing a low SAR in the Caribbean and all the sudden we'd fly over nothing more than a small rock out in the middle of the ocean with the remains of a fort on it - often not even on our maps at the time.


I was with the 403rd out of Kessler. Hurricane hunters. Weather mission. My claim to fame was that I was on summer camp when Katrina hit. Man did I see some stuff then. I was with the planes through all of that.

Reactions: Way Cool 3


----------



## SENC (Feb 14, 2015)

Great stories, guys. I always thought you had to be really smart to be an avionics tech.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Kevin (Feb 14, 2015)

Tclem said:


> I was with the 403rd out of Kessler. Hurricane hunters. Weather mission. My claim to fame was that I was on summer camp when Katrina hit. Man did I see some stuff then. I was with the planes through all of that.



I got to fly on a big Herc a couple of times in the CG - not as aircrew just as a tag-a-long. Man those are some cool birds.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Kevin (Feb 14, 2015)

SENC said:


> I always thought you had to be really smart to be an avionics tech.



Well you know me and Tony always out to prove people wrong.  

What's even funnier is that in the CG we wear many hats. I was also the navigator - and back then you really could lose your position. We had LORAN and INS no GPS yet. So at times like in a bad thunderstorm or something the pilot might ask me where we were at just to see if I was making a plot every 10 minutes in case we lost power or something. _"Wake up Jaynes where the hell are we?"_

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Tclem (Feb 14, 2015)

SENC said:


> Great stories, guys. I always thought you had to be really smart to be an avionics tech.


Well if you were smart you wouldn't have thought that.  Actually, my scores out of high school would not have gotten me that job. I had to retake the ( whatever it was ) test by the time I emlisted in the Air Force.

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## SENC (Feb 14, 2015)

When did you enlist? Was that before or after you emlisted (whatever that means)?

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Tclem (Feb 14, 2015)

SENC said:


> When did you enlist? Was that before or after you emlisted (whatever that means)?


Army in '94 and Air Force in '01
Never mind. I fat fingered the keypad again. Lol

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Kevin (Feb 14, 2015)

Tclem said:


> I had to retake the ( whatever it was ) test by the time I emlisted in the Air Force.



It was called AFEES exam or something like that I think.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## DKMD (Feb 14, 2015)

ASVAB

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Kevin (Feb 14, 2015)

DKMD said:


> ASVAB




Lol I scored high enough on it to get a guaranteed A school out of boot camp but I can't even remember what the thing was called.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## DKMD (Feb 14, 2015)

Kevin said:


> Lol I scored high enough on it to get a guaranteed A school out of boot camp but I can't even remember what the thing was called.



We had to take it in high school and then meet with a recruiter. I remember the guy looking at my score, and telling me I could have his job.

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Tclem (Feb 14, 2015)

DKMD said:


> We had to take it in high school and then meet with a recruiter. I remember the guy looking at my score, and telling me I could have his job.


Always a genius in the group

Reactions: Agree 1 | Great Post 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Kevin (Feb 14, 2015)

Tclem said:


> Always a genius in the group



I heard through the grapevine they offered to reinstate the Fleet Admiral rating for him if he'd join the USN but he turned it down, citing low pay compared to a sawbones as his reason.

Reactions: Funny 3 | Informative 1


----------



## shadetree_1 (Feb 14, 2015)

Awesome!


----------

